# Diatomaceous Earth? Here’s How To Use It



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

> Diatomaceous earth, aka DE, is a completely natural product derived from fossilized diatoms, which are hard-shelled algae from bodies of water. You'll usually buy it in the form of a light-colored powder, and it's not expensive. It does meet one of our biggest needs as preppers - it's multi-purpose.
> 
> However, you should learn how to use it right. We'll help you solve this problem starting from the questions one of our readers asked.


Diatomaceous Earth? Here's How To Use It For Your Homestead | Survivopedia


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Diatomaceous Earth? Here's How To Use It For Your Homestead | Survivopedia


My cousin got tons for free when they tore down an old local factory that used it for filtration (new unused sacks). He has a farm so it comes in real handy.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

It does have a lot of uses. Having said that it is also a respiratory irritant so if using around animals be sure they don't inhale the dust. That goes for chickens and chicken coops too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A good use often forgotten, to stabilize nitroglycerin.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sonya said:


> It does have a lot of uses. Having said that it is also a respiratory irritant so if using around animals be sure they don't inhale the dust. That goes for chickens and chicken coops too.


The net result will be the silicosis from long term exposure.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> The net result will be the silicosis from long term exposure.


And some people go crazy with it, especially around laying hens, because it is "natural". They throw the dust everywhere, dip the birds in it etc...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Interesting read, thanks. Added it to the list of links I'm keeping


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sonya said:


> And some people go crazy with it, especially around laying hens, because it is "natural". They throw the dust everywhere, dip the birds in it etc...


Chickens don't live long enough for ill effects from Food grade DE. Yes chickens get dusted in it for mite. Mix it in their food for parasites. Dust the coop bedding and nest boxes with it for pest control. It does not have ill effects on chickens.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> My cousin got tons for free when they tore down an old local factory that used it for filtration (new unused sacks). He has a farm so it comes in real handy.


Food grade?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Chickens don't live long enough for ill effects from Food grade DE. Yes chickens get dusted in it for mite. Mix it in their food for parasites. Dust the coop bedding and nest boxes with it for pest control. It does not have ill effects on chickens.


Even if they don't live long enough to develop lung cancer they can still get respiratory infections from the irritation especially when their environment is heavily contaminated by it. Folks also add it to feed to supposedly kill parasites yet there is no evidence it actually works on intestinal parasites.

I don't use the stuff on my birds. To prevent mites I just give each bird a spray of Frontline twice a year.

The Chicken Chick®: Diatomaceous Earth, DE. The Benefit/Risk Analysis from The Experts


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks I save it to .


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I just bought a 5 lb food grade bag. Been putting it my juices...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You guys gone and done it.
You crashed that poor site. I'm getting a 504 error.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Diatomaceous Earth? Here's How To Use It For Your Homestead | Survivopedia


Hawg, I miss your tidbits of information, I didn't even know what this crap was. :vs_laugh:

Thanks


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Michael_Js said:


> I just bought a 5 lb food grade bag. Been putting it my juices...


Where did you buy it?

anybody have any good sources?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Where did you buy it?
> 
> anybody have any good sources?


Go to a grain mill or feed store they should have it. Before I moved I bought this for my chickens and it is real cheap and works great. Great article.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Interesting read, thanks. Added it to the list of links I'm keeping


paraquak, on the article just below #13 is a PDF button where you can download the article.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Where did you buy it?
> 
> anybody have any good sources?


https://www.diatomaceousearth.com/

I haven't been consistent in using it, so nothing seen so far...YMMV

Michael J.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sonya said:


> Even if they don't live long enough to develop lung cancer they can still get respiratory infections from the irritation especially when their environment is heavily contaminated by it. Folks also add it to feed to supposedly kill parasites yet there is no evidence it actually works on intestinal parasites.
> 
> I don't use the stuff on my birds. To prevent mites I just give each bird a spray of Frontline twice a year.
> 
> The Chicken Chick®: Diatomaceous Earth, DE. The Benefit/Risk Analysis from The Experts


Your the first I've ever heard of that uses frontline for mites. That stuff is a chemical slurry I wont even use thats stuff on my dog and cat. And your worried about the health of chickens with food grad DE. Well OK then.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Your the first I've ever heard of that uses frontline for mites. That stuff is a chemical slurry I wont even use thats stuff on my dog and cat. And your worried about the health of chickens with food grad DE. Well OK then.


It was recommended to me by one of the top Old English Game Bantam show breeders in the state of Georgia. He has raised bantams for decades and has surely forgotten more about chicken keeping then either you or I will ever know. They don't take chances with their multi-generational show lines, they keep their birds in the best possible shape and they use frontline because it works safely and very well, even for birds exposed to mites from other flocks on a frequent basis (such as at bird shows).

So yeah, I will take his word on it. In addition the two active ingredients in frontline are also used in human food production, one is used on livestock and the other is ADDED to grains, peanuts, and other foods sold for human consumption.

If anyone wants to try it, buy the puppy and kitten frontline spray, it is pricey but one bottle lasts forever. Give them one squirt under each wing at night when they are roosting (where it can reach the skin). Also treat any new birds added to the flock. I only use it once in the spring and fall and we never have mites.

As far as DE being "natural", lots of natural things are not healthy especially in excess. When folks start touting a "natural cure" for 100 different things with NO scientific proof I call BS on that. Mites and internal parasites are not something to play around with.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sonya said:


> It was recommended to me by one of the top Old English Game Bantam show breeders in the state of Georgia. He has raised bantams for decades and has surely forgotten more about chicken keeping then either you or I will ever know. They don't take chances with their multi-generational show lines, they keep their birds in the best possible shape and they use frontline because it works safely and very well, even for birds exposed to mites from other flocks on a frequent basis (such as at bird shows).
> 
> So yeah, I will take his word on it. In addition the two active ingredients in frontline are also used in human food production, one is used on livestock and the other is ADDED to grains, peanuts, and other foods sold for human consumption.
> 
> ...


Pffft! I don't breed show hens. My layers are butcherd after 3 seasons. Your information is by rumor from a yuppie showbird breeder. My info is based on experience. Do whatever floats your boat! I won't frontline on my birds... I eat the eggs.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sonya said:


> It was recommended to me by one of the top Old English Game Bantam show breeders in the state of Georgia. He has raised bantams for decades and has surely forgotten more about chicken keeping then either you or I will ever know. They don't take chances with their multi-generational show lines, they keep their birds in the best possible shape and they use frontline because it works safely and very well, even for birds exposed to mites from other flocks on a frequent basis (such as at bird shows).
> 
> So yeah, I will take his word on it. In addition the two active ingredients in frontline are also used in human food production, one is used on livestock and the other is ADDED to grains, peanuts, and other foods sold for human consumption.
> 
> ...


Frontline is so toxic my wifes cat had a severe reaction to the dosage for cats as a flea preventive.

Its inhumane to use this crap on your indoor pets. If you have to use flea preventive on indoor cats I recommend what the Vet recommends and that is "Revolution" Frontline is cheap Wallmart crap!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Frontline is so toxic my wifes cat had a severe reaction to the dosage for cats as a flea preventive.
> 
> Its inhumane to use this crap on your indoor pets. If you have to use flea preventive on indoor cats I recommend what the Vet recommends and that is "Revolution" Frontline is cheap Wallmart crap!


I put one drop on the back of the neck of a dog and you'd have thought I kicked him as hard as I could. I was not expecting that!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Denton said:


> I put one drop on the back of the neck of a dog and you'd have thought I kicked him as hard as I could. I was not expecting that!


What are you talking about? He may not have liked you putting anything on him, but Frontline most certainly does not hurt. As mentioned the ingredients are added to food intended for human consumption.

I was going to ignore Hawgliders ridiculous attempts to provoke, but now that you are joining in I can't let it slide. The stuff is safe and works very well on chickens, including chickens that live well into their teens. It is losing it's effectiveness on fleas, but for mites and ticks it is wonderful. In my area tick borne diseases are a serious problem and we have battled a severe tick born illness here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sonya said:


> What are you talking about? He may not have liked you putting anything on him, but Frontline most certainly does not hurt. As mentioned the ingredients are added to food intended for human consumption.
> 
> I was going to ignore Hawgliders ridiculous attempts to provoke, but now that you are joining in I can't let it slide. The stuff is safe and works very well on chickens, including chickens that live well into their teens.


I'm just telling you how the dog reacted. It yelped and shot off like a rocket. He had no idea what I was doing; I made it appear as if I was petting him so he'd stay put.

As far as chickens, I have no idea. I am eat them, I don't raise them. :laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> I put one drop on the back of the neck of a dog and you'd have thought I kicked him as hard as I could. I was not expecting that!


My wifes cat started foaming at the mouth and was severely agitated when the Frontline was applied. Its a good thing cats don't lay eggs because I wouldn't eat them if "frontline" was used on them.

For crying out loud anyone can visit any one of the very popular Chicken sites and see that none that has laying hens will use "frontline" on their hens. And if there is a twisted following of ill informed people who do use "frontline" on layer hens Id put money down they are less than 1% of layer hen keepers.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sonya said:


> What are you talking about? He may not have liked you putting anything on him, but Frontline most certainly does not hurt. As mentioned the ingredients are added to food intended for human consumption.
> 
> I was going to ignore Hawgliders ridiculous attempts to provoke, but now that you are joining in I can't let it slide. The stuff is safe and works very well on chickens, including chickens that live well into their teens. It is losing it's effectiveness on fleas, but for mites and ticks it is wonderful. In my area tick borne diseases are a serious problem and we have battled a severe tick born illness here.


 Back it up .... you can't! You have one imaginary source of a show bird breeder.

Back it up.... Waiting....


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Back it up .... you can't! You have one imaginary source of a show bird breeder.
> 
> Back it up.... Waiting....


What are you talking about? The Frontline bottle clearly states it kills mites. FDA tested and approved! Fipronil kills fleas, ticks, mites, flies etc... Even snake keepers use it to get rid of mites. It is not safe for rabbits though.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sonya said:


> What are you talking about? The Frontline bottle clearly states it kills mites. FDA tested and approved! Fipronil kills fleas, ticks, mites, flies etc... Even snake keepers use it to get rid of mites. *It is not safe for rabbits though*.


Its not safe for rabbits.... it makes my cat foam at the mouth And you say because of one stupid show bird breeder that its safe to use on my hens that I consume eggs from.... geez lady you have some issues.

Back up your claim from some well know chicken site like "backyard chickens" or poultry .net or some Veterinary article anything besides some ridicules rumor from your show bird breeder???" until then STFU!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Are you missing some important parts of the brain? Its not safe for rabbits.... it makes my cat foam at the mouth And you say because of one stupid show bird breeder that its safe to use on my hens that I consume eggs from.... geez lady you have some issues.
> 
> Back up your claim from some well know chicken site like "backyard chickens" or poultry .net or some Veterinary article anything besides some ridicules rumor from your show bird breeder???" until then STFU!


It is not FDA approved for use on chickens, regardless it has been used by show breeders for a long time. Simply google "Show bird frontline mites" and multiple references appear. Those people care a whole lot more about the longevity of their birds than you do.

Having said that I am done with this. Go ahead and keep on insulting me, I won't see it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Why can't we all just get along?
I'd say we go and give Hawg a hug, but he'd just meet us at the door with a rifle and demand we get off his lawn. :vs_shocked:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sonya said:


> *It is not FDA approved for use on chickens*, regardless it has been used by show breeders for a long time. Simply google "Show bird frontline mites" and multiple references appear. *Those people care a whole lot more about the longevity of their birds than you do.*
> 
> Having said that I am done with this. Go ahead and keep on insulting me, I won't see it.


The tips for D.E. usage were not for the show bird crowd and the pet people who let their pet chickens live for 10 years without laying a egg for the last 5 years. They are for the rest of us and to those who keep chickens for their original usage of laying eggs to eat. Not to show off at some 4H fair!.

And to make sure nobody missed it... You ran your mouth with no back up article to support you silliness about frontline's slurry of Walmarts goodness so your rant about D.E was meaningless. 
Good day.

I'll leave you with this quote from the article I posted.



> 12. Help Your Livestock Produce More and Be Happy
> 
> Many farmers have found that a daily dose of DE helps keep their farm animals healthy and can increase production.
> 
> ...


----------

